# Incriminator Audio Flatlyne 15



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

Good morning fellow shacksters, I am starting a new build and I was wondering if anybody can help me make a WinISD file for an Incriminator Audio Flatlyne 15. The specs are here:

http://www.incriminatoraudio.com/index.php/products/subwoofers/flatlyne-subwoofer.html

I suck at WinISD and I would appreciate any help. Cheers!


----------

